# Manual WiFi config (I don't get it...)

## J.I.N.X.

Hello, I'm trying to do my first manual WiFi set up.

```
ifconfig
```

Gets:

```
enp5s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.10  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        ether 00:1b:38:10:d1:ad  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 291740  bytes 401128911 (382.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 5  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 168243  bytes 12271775 (11.7 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 2162  bytes 64204 (62.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2162  bytes 64204 (62.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp4s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:1b:9e:19:26:d7  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

I read the documents about this, but I can't seem to understand them.

----------

## Logicien

Hello,

you have the wire (enp5s0), the loopback (lo) and the wireless (wlp4s0) network devices. They are all three detected, supported and activated. So, they are ready to use. I you want to configure a wireless connexion, you will use the wlp4s0 interface.

To use it you must know which type of connexion you want to make: Wep and Wpa are the most common for identification/authentification. I dont know what you dont understand, but to make a manual wireless connexion you need commands like iwlist for see access points, iwconfig to configure a Wep authentification and wpa_supplicant for a Wpa authentification.

After the connexion is established, you need a Dhcp client to get IP routes like dhclient or dhcpcd.

Alternatively, you can use Gentoo Openrc network boot script to configure a wirless connexion. It's done in /etc/conf.d/net file. In graphical mode, you have NetworkManager that you can install to configure almost all types of network connexions.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

J.I.N.X.,

There are some extra steps for wireless that are related to getting the wireless link working.

After that, the setup is the same as for wired.

You will need wpa_supplicant, if you don't have it.  That cab be used for all of the encription schemes in use today.

The GUIs are all pretty front ends to wpa_supplicant.

The documentation will refer to net.wlan0 but you need to use net.wlp4s0 everywhere that is mentioned.

----------

## J.I.N.X.

OK... I see what to do... But my tablet is less than helpful on getting me the information I'd need to set this up... Any ideas?

----------

